

AuthButtons: Free and Open-Source Web Logo Icons - renaebair
http://intridea.com/2010/6/1/authbuttons-free-and-open-source-web-logo-icons

======
eliot_sykes
Buttons look great. Some HNers may want to github-watch the project for future
reference: <http://github.com/intridea/authbuttons>

